

Simple mongodb backup script - sinzone
http://shatsar.tumblr.com/post/2777439004/simple-mongo-db-backup-script

======
swaroop
Why not use <https://github.com/micahwedemeyer/automongobackup> ?

~~~
thibaut_barrere
I'm not a bash expert, but I ended up adding "set -e" to the beginning of this
one, and tweaked it a bit to do what I needed (eg: scp to remote backup site).

Drop a line if you want a copy!

